# Alternator belt change... need help!!



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

*Alternator belt change...need help!!*

My alternator belt snapped the other day, and I got a new belt, and now I just gotta put it in. How do I change it, and how do i get to it? I'm having a little trouble with that. Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

found a thread for you that deals with the belts.....

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=36216&referrerid=13484

you are gonna need to remove both belts to replace your alternator belt. if you need more info, do a search on alternator belt....you know if you would have done a search prior to posting this thread you would have already found your answer and been halfway to the autoparts store.....  

its all good though, good luck on those belts!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

pull out the overflow bottle, there is a bracket on the side of alt. You have to loosen the bolt on the side of the bracket, and the bolt on back side of alt next to the block. loosen the tension bolt to get the belt on, tighten the tension bolt back up where belt is tight and and then tighten all the rest of the bolts.


----------

